

What just happened?  - kingsidharth
http://zackisamazing.tumblr.com/post/1423508218/what-just-happened

======
DanHulton
This is largely why I switch to Kohana long ago - the developers of Kohana
forked CodeIgniter and then _maintained it_ , while Ellis Labs let CodeIgniter
rot.

For those who are interested, Kohana is in version 3 now, and is no longer a
CodeIgniter fork. KO3 is basically a ground-up framework reboot with all the
lessons learned from making CodeIgniter not suck (query strings, requiring
PHP5+ for cleaner architecture, etc.) taken into account.

<http://kohanaframework.org/>

~~~
citricsquid
Kohana has awful documentation though -- compared to CI. I think it's a good
idea to start with CI to learn to _nuances_ of PHP MVCs and then switch to
Kohana with that knowledge in hand.

~~~
DanHulton
An excellent point.

Though the more I work with Kohana, I find it ends up being an unexpected
side-benefit: I'm forced to go through the actual code of the subsystem in
question when I want to learn something tricky about how it works, which means
that I _thoroughly_ understand it, as opposed to just dox-level familiarity.

They are working on better dox, though.

------
stevenwei
This is not terribly uncommon with open source projects (see the same
complaints towards Django's commit process a few months ago).

But CodeIgniter can't accept query strings in its urls? _Really?_

~~~
epochwolf
> But CodeIgniter can't accept query strings in its urls? Really?

Yup, you're supposed to use the router instead.

~~~
kingsidharth
This is such a turn off.

------
AlexMuir
I moved to Yii from CI and never looked back. CI was lacking the most basic
features - I cannot believe it still has so many users.

~~~
slantyyz
CI's documentation is a huge part of its appeal.

------
cowboyhero
The "Phil" he's talking about in the first paragraph is Phil Sturgeon, and the
original blog post is here:

<http://philsturgeon.co.uk/news/2010/10/what-happens-next>

------
dreur
Thats one of the bad uses of OS but so common

